# I Got My Bird!



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

<Copied from the Turkey forum>
OK, I'll break the silence. I haven't seen too many birds around but I decided to go sit out yesterday evening. My hubby said...."it's a nice day, it's supposed to rain tomorrow, go enjoy a nice evening in the field". So, not expecting to see anything, I packed my shotgun & a good book and sat out in "the box" overlooking a field that backs up to a creek on the farm across the street. All was quiet from about 4:30 to 6pm then a hen wandered through the field. About 6:15, a half dozen deer wandered through, checked out my lone hen decoy and left for greener pastures. At 6:30, I was getting hungry so decided to pack up and go cook dinner. I just got my slate packed away, looked up & saw 2 gobblers pop out of the creek-bed & they were eyeballing my decoy. I quickly pulled my face-mask back on, pulled the slate back out & gave a couple soft purrs and then shut up. The 2 boys came in ON THE RUN! I could see the first one was a smaller bird so I waited for his big brother to come in...took aim and BLASTED HIM! He rolled, flopped & died on the spot. Not my biggest bird but down right respectable. 22.3 lbs, 1" spurs and an 8-3/4 inch beard (There was 1 hair at 9" but the majority of the beard was 8-3/4). Great evening hunting but kinda depressing that my season is over after 2 hours!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

nice job. Better than how I get them ( van ).


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Lauren that is fantastic!! Congratulations. That's a nice Tom.

Yes your season is over but, with sucess!!...and that's what counts.


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats! It doesn't get better than that....a beautiful bird on a great day. :coolgleam


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

wyldkat49766 said:


> nice job. Better than how I get them ( van ).


Funny you should mention that. The next day, I was heading into town & saw a bunch of commotion ahead.....people pulling off the road. When I got up there, a group of people from 3 different cars were all running towards a flopping mess in the middle of the road & feathers were flying EVERYWHERE! I saw that all the people were laughing or at least smiling, so I just drove by. That poor bird got biffed so hard, he had no feathers on his breast anymore.....the meat was most likely jello. Glad I got mine with a head shot.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Well done!!!! I'm hoping to give it a try for the first time next year (maybe this fall?).


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

wyldkat49766 said:


> nice job. Better than how I get them ( van ).


That's how I get my deer! :lol::lol:


----------

